# AMITRIPTYLINE-Do the side effects,like drowsiness go away?



## shelley (Sep 16, 2004)

If anyone is on Amitriptyline, can you tell me if the side effects like drowsiness go away after a person takes it awhile. I've been on 25mgs. for a little over a week and the drowsiness is terrible! My mind can't think clearly-I am totally out of it for almost the whole day.Besides that my mouth feels like a cotton ball. Even though I'm so drowsy, I have this restless feeling-I feel like my skin is crawling! My heart is also beating faster. I don't know if things like side effects like these will go away with time, or will they continue? If anyone is taking Amitriptyline let me know what you know.Thanks.Shelley


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 1998)

Shelly, I had the same problems with Amitryptiline. I only took it for one day, and I became very anxious. I couldn't concentrate, and the fatigue was awful. I had to take a Xanax just to calm me. I went back to the Librax. I guess the antianxiety meds work better for me. They all have side effects, I guess you just have to decide which ones you can deal with. I don't know if those particular side effects go away or decrease with time. I would be interested in finding that out too.AMBER


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 1998)

Shelley,When I was on Elavil (Amytriptyline) I took 30 mg. at bedtime so I could avoid the drowsiness during the day. It did give me a "hangover" effect for the first few weeks(I think a few weeks, it's been awhile since I've taken it). Perhaps you can talk to your doctor and see if he/she will permit you to take it at bedtime. I also gained weight while on it and that's why I stopped taking it; but it really helped me with the IBS while I was taking it. Hope this helps some. Feel well!!! LA


----------



## shelley (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm sorry, I forgot to mention that I do take the Amitriptyline at bedtime. However, I am still so out of it throughout most of the day ! I don't know, maybe I should just go off of it.Thanks for replying.Shelley


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 1998)

I am on elavil too...50mg a day. I have been on it for about 9 mos. now. For the first few weeks the side effects were bad....extremely dry mouth and I had the "hungover" feeling. My doctor reduced my dosage from 50 to 25 mg for several months. My symptoms worsened about 2 mos. ago, so my doctor increased my dosage back up to 50 slowly...first 35mg, then 40, 45, 50. The side effects are all gone now.People react differently to diferent medications. I was on paxil for awhile and I had horrible side effects... I could not sit still, I had a constant jittery jaw and I really felt miserable. My doctor switched me to zoloft and I had no side effects from it at all. And a lot of people have trouble with zoloft, so it is just a matter of figuring out what meds and dosages work for you.Good luck,Lindsey


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 1998)

I had the drowsiness too. I would wander around feeling dizzy - not good! I take Librax now. Seems to be better. I also started a new drug called Luvox. Has anyone else heard of this? I haven't noticed any benefits from it yet. I still feel as lousy as ever.


----------



## JillAnn (Jan 19, 1999)

Shelley,I have also been on Amitriptyline for one week tonight and although I feel a little sleepy I can't say that my whole day is drowsy. (Or more so than usual) I was on Paxil for a while and it made me terribly ill! lots of D, nausea, terribe headache and more panic attacks than before. I think that the Amitriptyline is actually the first thing that MAY be helping in months and months. I wonder, could you take it early in the evening, say 8:00 if you go to be around 10:00 or 10:30?? Just an idea because if I take it too late, I have a hard time "waking up" (even if I am awake) in the morning! Good Luck!!!!!!


----------

